# Compatibility PCI Express X16 2.0 and PCI Express x16



## xtrfalcon

Was wondering if a PCI Expressx16 2.0 video card would work on a REGULAR PCI Expressx16..... sorry im pretty new at this. Thanks!


----------



## Deleted090308

Hi :wave:

PCI-E 2.0 cards won't work with certain chipsets/BIOS versions.
What motherboard do you have and what card are you planning to buy?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCI_Express


----------



## xtrfalcon

Gigabyte GA-P35 Motherboard has already been purchased-
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16813128059

and was looking at cards such as:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150275
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130332


----------



## Deleted090308

The P35 chipset does not support PCI-E 2.0.

However, your motherboard supports PCI-E 1.1.

This means that a PCI-E 2.0 card will run, but with reduced (PCI-E 1) capacity (bandwidth).


----------



## zaknafein72

To clarify, a PCI-E 2.0 card would not run slower than a similarly equipped PCI-E 1.1 card, but it would not run faster either.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Yes thats right however the card itself will be faster just not the bus


----------



## TheMatt

The PCIe spec was designed to be both forwards and backwards compatible. So you should be able to plug a PCIe 1.1 card into a PCIe 2.0 slot, and vice versa. This remains true for the most part but as Eneles mentioned, sometimes BIOS limitations pose a barrier. 

If you plug a PCIe 1.1 card into a PCIe 2.0 slot, or a PCIe 2.0 card into a PCIe 1.1 slot, both the card and slot will downclock to PCIe 1.1 speed.


----------



## xtrfalcon

alright thanks i think i understand now


----------



## Deleted090308

Both cards will work just fine with your motherboard - but not at their max. capacity.


----------



## chiefbigwater

i apologize if im asking a stupid question after the previous posts, i am new at this too. i have a NVIDIA GeForce 6100 nForce 430 chipset. will it work but not to full efficiency as well? i dont know if i have pci-e 1.1 or 1.0... is there such a thing? :4-dontkno

thanks for your time and help


----------

